# Our NG Daisy had a girl!



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

So excited - it is our first kid! She's a beauty and her first-time momma is doing great! She's still a little nervous/shy about the whole nursing thing, but they are getting it down. Here they are! Hopefully I attach the pics right!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awww she's so sweet! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at that baby, what a real sweet face she has and mom looks she is doing great. 

Did you give mom some molasses water for all her hard work? 

I assume that was dad in the other picture. Handsome boy


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Love it. Congrats!


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought we still had some but we're out, so we're getting more for her tonight! She deserves it. Yes, that is the proud pappa! He's such a great guy - looks and a great disposition. He's a real sweetheart


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, all - we're so proud of our Daisy - first time and no problems!! yeah! She was so shy she decided to do it all by herself in the wee hours of the morning. I checked on her at 10 last night - her ligs were loose, but we've been doing this for a couple weeks now and every other time they were that loose she'd firm up again and not have the baby. Last night she acted like normal, no mucous, no looser ligs than before, bag was a little bigger than the last few days, but she's been filling up for the last several days, so again I gave up and decided she's just never having this baby! Guess that's all we had to do - that and wait for a good all night rain! LoL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's a beauty! I love black goats! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I love solid black goats. Congrats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a beautiful little baby!


----------



## Cissysgoats (Sep 7, 2014)

The baby is so cute. I love Dad, he is handsome as can be.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , so adorable !!!! What a pretty little thing she is 
Momma looks very proud of herself and so she should be !
Pappa is just stunning , what a handsome young man he is 
Congratulations  I love all black babies too , i have one named Olive  Do you have any selenium for baby ?


----------

